# dart frog set up.



## deaxone (Feb 25, 2008)

im gonna make a naturalistic looking dart frog viv with a shallow moving stream.
any tips or pics of nice set ups,
im not gonna rush,i wonna nick all the best ideas and get it looking realy realistic.
i know thers sum bluddy amazin ones out there so if thats u SHOW IT OFF.


----------



## matt020593 (Oct 10, 2006)

Oh god, make sure it's what you completely want to do. I started a paludarium last year and have only just got back onto doing it.
Expanding foam is usually best for making backgrounds/water features.
Vivarium Forums has been helpful to me.


----------



## 955i (Aug 17, 2007)

You got good hints and links from people in your last thread about this!

Try re-reading that one :whistling2:


----------



## deaxone (Feb 25, 2008)

ive read the links m8.just wonna see some different vivs and other ppls opinions.like i say i dont wonna rush. and this is the best place for an array of oppinions.
unless im taking up too much thread room for u.?


----------



## deaxone (Feb 25, 2008)

ok heres a moving water thing i did for my crestys.i want the dart frog viv to look more jungly and troppical.any ideas or pics peeps????


----------



## matt020593 (Oct 10, 2006)

Add more plants and moss then it will look like a jungle.


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

i've spent ages doing mine, i have a running water fall coming across the center of my viv made out of slate, finishing in a little pond which opens onto the fake bottome where all the water is filtered the pumped round again. i also have various live plants growing in there, various ferns, mosses, inch plants, spider plants, and a few things i cant remember. I've also just done one for my pygmy chams as well tho i am getting a mold which i dont like appearing so may have to re think.


----------



## deaxone (Feb 25, 2008)

may i see some pics please
looking for inspiration(ahh who am i kidding i just wonna nick all the best ideas.lol)


----------



## deaxone (Feb 25, 2008)

how do i attatch moss to vertical and over hanging background.???
also can i use native mosses or do i need to buy special stuff?
sorry if this all sounds really elementry.


----------



## 955i (Aug 17, 2007)

deaxone said:


> how do i attatch moss to vertical and over hanging background.???
> also can i use native mosses or do i need to buy special stuff?
> sorry if this all sounds really elementry.


You can attach moss using cocktail sticks (broken in half so no sharp points).

You can use native and it may or may not take, bit of a gamble. Just make sure it is collected from somewhere you know there is no pollution from cars etc.

Alternatively, you can buy tropical mosses reasonably cheap here: E.N.T. Terrarientechnik


----------



## Punchfish (Jun 13, 2008)

check out dendroworld.co.uk its got loads of info and ideas.


----------



## deaxone (Feb 25, 2008)

many thanks.
im learnin evry day
anyone got pics of theyre set up?,
sort of in need of some inspiration


----------



## wayne g (Mar 4, 2008)

Punchfish said:


> check out dendroworld.co.uk its got loads of info and ideas.


+1


dartfrogs are niche/specialist imo and you ned specific advise.
that site has helped me no end since i started keeping them.
: victory:


----------



## deaxone (Feb 25, 2008)

sorry wain ddnt see that 1st post,
nice1 m8


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

i'll get pics eventually im moving at the mo so pester me in a week or so and i shall take some. I do have some of me building it, but i've redone it so many times since then it looks nothing like it now.


----------

